

Windows 8 & Upgrade : What happened to my apps? - moystard
http://moystard.com/blog/2012/10/08/windows-8-warning-if-upgrading-from-windows-7/

======
projct
The release preview isn't intended for upgrades. The final version should work
just fine; in fact the final version I got via DreamSpark did exactly that. :)

